# 98 altima flywheel



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

how do i know if my flywheel has gone bad? my car wont start but it wants to


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

stevew84 said:


> how do i know if my flywheel has gone bad? my car wont start but it wants to



What makes you think your fly wheel is gone?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

if your engine is rotating but will not start then you have a fuel/ignition problem. If all you hear is a click then your starter is gone.

Your flywheel will be gone if your manual transmission starts slipping really bad or if you have a manual transmission and the starts works intermittently (if you already changed the starter and that didn't help)

Your flexplate will be bad if it starts intermittently (if you already checked the starter)


My guess is that you have one of the problems I described in the first section. Have your codes checked by a garage or check them yourself (do a search on the forums) and find out if a code is being thrown. Given the fact that it is a '99 I'd be more willing to assume a starter malfunction.

Darktide


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

its a 98 darktide, and yes it is rotating but not firing know what i mean? someone just threw the flywheel in my head and i wanted to ask. and its an automatic


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

alrighty,
its a flexplate then. And year doesn't matter at this point

Anywho, check your spark plugs. I've been reading all over the boards that you over heated so do the easy stuff first. A quick tune up. Plugs, wires, cap, rotor..... while doing the rotor and cap look for any oil in the distributor because that can cause some serious issues with spark timing (because the oil blocks the eye sensor in the distributor). 

My point is that since your engine is turning over and just not starting you are missing spark or fuel. An easy way to check your fuel is to pull off the fuel filter hoses and see if you've got fuel. 

I wish you the best of luck. Keep us posted

Darktide


----------

